# Is it okay to get 1Ds mark ii



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to move from aps-c sensor to fullframe. However, I don't have the cash to spend a whole lot of money on camera body as my priority is buying lens. I have a canon 60D and thinking about selling it and getting a 1Ds mark ii and/or 1D mark iii. I know their limitations in terms of ISO performance but I will primarily be using the camera for portraits with and without off camera flashes. Feedbacks are much appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2013)

The 1DS MK II is a great camera. However, it requires a firewire connection to access some user settings, has a small lcd, no liveview, and a few other things.
The 1D MK III is not FF.
I'd recommend a 5D MK II as being fairly up to date, and a great camera.


----------



## DArora (Feb 13, 2013)

Why not 5D2 OR 6D??


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

5D2 is a great camera but I want the ergonomics of 1D series. I know its weird and there is a lot more to it more than just the ergonomics. I had the chance to shoot with 5D mark 2 and 3 and honestly its overkill. Plus the 1Ds mark ii that I'm about to get has only 8000 shutter count for only $700. That's a deal right?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> 5D2 is a great camera but I want the ergonomics of 1D series. I know its weird and there is a lot more to it more than just the ergonomics. I had the chance to shoot with 5D mark 2 and 3 and honestly its overkill. Plus the 1Ds mark ii that I'm about to get has only 8000 shutter count for only $700. That's a deal right?



thats not a bad deal 
the other thing with these is the batteries are old NiMH batteries not new gen Lithium ones
so their life will most likely be negligable you might have to budget purchasing new batteries
problem is its not easy to test the batteries without having the camera in your possession for an extended period of time

it will still produce great images and has a first class AF system


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

Is that why people that owns 1Ds mark ii doesn't use it that much anymore because of the battery? Any idea how much a battery a piece?


----------



## WillThompson (Feb 13, 2013)

I would not.

The 1Ds mark II is only 12 bit color and uses outdated batteries.

The 1D III is a good choice, it has 14 bit color, 10 fps, 3" LCD, and lithium batteries.

The importance of the 14 bit color is 2 more stops of useable DR and 1 stop if you have highlight recovery turned on!

I had the 1D mark II & 1Ds mark II and replaced it with a 1Ds mark III & 1D mark III.

I seldom use my 1D mark III since I got my 1DX.

Still my 1D III is a keeper. It uses the same batteries as my X!

Will T.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 13, 2013)

what everyone is saying about 1DsII is true
Ive owned all 1Ds bodies and sitll have 1DsIII...
its still compatible switching batts with my 1Dx and IQ for well lit situations is great.
also not being too old YET... its still serviceable by canon.
please check with your neighborhood canon repair IF the 1DsII or the 1D body you are planning on buying used is still in their service line up... some models are being chucked out and you will have to find a special NON canon repair shop...
for this specific reason although finding killer deals on some big glass I will not buy... due to servicing... BUT if you do... for good measure take it in for preventive servicing and then use it till it dies...
good luck.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

WillThompson said:


> I would not.
> 
> The 1Ds mark II is only 12 bit color and uses outdated batteries.
> 
> ...



How bad are lithium batteries that 1Ds mark II uses?


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

brad goda said:


> what everyone is saying about 1DsII is true
> Ive owned all 1Ds bodies and sitll have 1DsIII...
> its still compatible switching batts with my 1Dx and IQ for well lit situations is great.
> also not being too old YET... its still serviceable by canon.
> ...



I want to get the 1Ds mark III but my budget is very low. Below $1000 for any 1D or 1Ds bodies. I know im limiting myself too much in terms of buying camera body but im more of a lens guy over camera body. What didn't you like about the 1Ds mark II?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> Is that why people that owns 1Ds mark ii doesn't use it that much anymore because of the battery? Any idea how much a battery a piece?



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Battery-for-Canon-NP-E3-NPE3-EOS-1DS-1D-Mark-II-N-2-Digital-SLR-DSLR-Fresh-New-/200796044100?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item2ec0607b44

non genuine batteries can be had at not too much on ebay
I dont think you can even buy genuine ones anymore and if you could they would probably be dead
from never being used

you could also look at 5D classics as a 13 MP FF option Litium batteries
nice image quality not as full features as the 1Dsmk2 or as good build and AF
but smaller and lighter, people seem to be asking too much for them though IMO


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> How bad are lithium batteries that 1Ds mark II uses?



they arent lithium thats the problem the are NiMH and they get the memory effect
I would work on the basis that most are going to be well worn out and need to be replaced


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> al-toidz photography said:
> 
> 
> > How bad are lithium batteries that 1Ds mark II uses?
> ...



Im just really torn since its kinda hard to pass on this 1Ds mark II deal. I guess as long as I get to use it within a year then i'll be more than happy to have this camera. I wonder if someone ever came up with a battery tray that can be used in 1D bodies that takes eneelop batteries


----------



## WillThompson (Feb 13, 2013)

Well the 1Ds mark II did originally come with AC adapter and dummy battery so in worst case you could use an external 12V battery!

That is assuming you get it with the dummy bat.

Will T.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 13, 2013)

WillThompson said:


> Well the 1Ds mark II did originally come with AC adapter and dummy battery so in worst case you could use an external 12V battery!
> 
> That is assuming you get it with the dummy bat.
> 
> Will T.



So then, assuming that I get the dummy battery, the next problem is, how am I going to use it on location shoot where there is plug outlet


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > al-toidz photography said:
> ...



to give you an idea I used to have 3 batts which might just last a day IF i did not shoot too much burst (its sucks the juice) 2 were ok and 1 was next to useless 
$700 is an ok price not wonderfull enough to jump on though because of the extra cost in getting new batts
also if it doesnt come with the charger then they are like hens teeth and sell for heaps second hand.

its a tough call 
my wedding photos were shot with a 1Dsmk2 and a 1Dmk3 which was all top shelf at the time we are very happy with the excellent photos that our photographer gave us from those cameras.

consider looking for a 1Dmk3 for under 1000 they are more advanced, better battery, much better screen many many more features but 1.3 crop so not FF but still an excellent camera if you really want a 1 series body or as i said before hunt around and see if you can get a 5D classic for around $500


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 13, 2013)

Third party batteries are cheap - $30 to $40. My current batteries were purchased more than twelve months and still going strong. I typically get between 1500 to 3000 shots on a full charge depending on my use of AF, photo review times etc. I wouldn't let battery choice affect your decision. If you can live without video, high ISOs, liveview, microfocus adjustment, small/bad LCD etc, For $700, it sounds like a great buy. They are very tough camera that can produce spectacular results. (Although, I'd be a little dubious about the shutter count).


----------



## brad goda (Feb 13, 2013)

Each camera body I own I do find what I dont like about it... but you/I can only compare to the previous owned and can only again compare when the newer one is owned... I guess what I am trying to answer is... when I was using the 1DsII it was terrific! it captured faces art commercial products and crazy friends parties with beautiful results... What my 1DsII did like all 1D series bodies do is "last" they take a beating and deliver... through hard knocks and some extreme weather.
For IQ...I feel when you look at the images... you will swear it looks better than the 5DII and III. 

shoot RAW 
enjoy.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 15, 2013)

if I decided to get the 1D mark iii instead, what would be the positive attribute on this purchase?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 17, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> if I decided to get the 1D mark iii instead, what would be the positive attribute on this purchase?



I would get a 1Ds Mark II over a 1D Mark III. The IQ is better, and has 16.2 mp vs 10. You'll notice that difference. The skin tones that the 1Ds2 reproduce when shooting portraits or weddings is amazing. Of course the 1D Mark III was made for sports photogs, so the AF and fps is there. Remember, the 1D3 is APS-H sensor, 1.3x crop factor. I would say the ISO performance on the 1D3 is better, as 1Ds2 is best at low ISO.

I guess it depends on what you will be shooting.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 17, 2013)

I shoot wedding, portrait, babies anything with people. And I also shoot mostly in daytime and if I do shoot at night time, I use strobes using ISO 1000 at the most.


----------

